# Oil Change Problem



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

So I had my car in for a rear end replacement about 3 weeks ago, and during this time they also did my oil change. But as some of you may have read my "Did I rob My Goat of Power" I did not feel any difference in my goat after my oil change was done. I thought it was because of my newly installed exhaust.

But the weirdest thing happened to me when driving home yesterday. A "Check Oil" alert came up on my display. I was completely confused by it because I had just had the oil changed. At first thought was "am I leaking oil?" So as soon as I parked my car, I let it sit for about an hour and checked the oil level. It was fine, and I didn't notice any leak. But in feeling the oil, I noticed that it was a little thin.

So now I am wondering if they put Mobil 1 in my car. I really hope they didn't put just conventional oil and this caused the alert. If so, what kind of damage am I looking at? Do you guys think from what I described that it is possible they put in the wrong oil? Or could it be that they just forgot to reset the computer when the oil was changed? But doesn't it say something else when that comes up? Doesn't it say Check Engine, and not "Check Oil"?

I may just be exaggerating but now every little thing that I notice wrong I fear the worst.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I just checked my manual, and it says that if that message pops up while driving, the engine could not be getting enough oil or there could be something wrong with the oil. Which makes me think, either the oil pump is starting to go out, or they did put the wrong type of oil. What do you guys think?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...is it possible they changed the oil before the light came on and now the light came on for an oil change???...just needs to be shut off???...sorry, I 'm not using the right words...coffee is still brewin'...hopefully the light just needs to be shut off...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Are you sure its not the change oil light that came on as Silversport suggested? If the tech didn't reset it and the engine's oil monitoring system thinks it's time it will light up. You can reset it yourself by turning the key to on without starting the engine and pumping the gas pedal 3 times within 5 seconds (the owner manual's 2 pump is incorrect, if a tech isn't aware of this maybe he pumped it twice thinking it was reset). Then start it up and see if it comes on. If it does, call your dealer pronto. 

It wouldn't matter if synthetic or regular oil was used, that wouldn't cause the check oil light to come on.

Is the oil cap on right? Did you check the oil level? I would think if your oil pump was going out a check engine light would light as well. 

Your oil change light lights up at approx 7200 miles. The engine measures revolutions not mileage. My oil change light came on once right after an oil service change and I reset it myself and the light went out.

I hope thats what your situation is.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

same here...coffee kicking in and THAT is what I was trying (unsuccessfully ) to say...thanks Judge!
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

One word.....espresso


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Dunkin' Donuts!!:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Dunkin' Donuts!!:lol:


YOU COPS....... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::willy:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Everytime I got my car back from an oil change, I assumed the tech didn't know the 3 pumps anstead of 2 on the gas and just reset it myself. I'm also old school and check the oil before I start the car to make sure the oil is clean and full. 

That said, if it's the check oil light, you have one of 2 problems. Not enough oil pressure, probably the pump, or the more likely scenario is the sensor is bad. 

So like everyone here told you, if it's the change oil light, reset it. If it's the check oil light, get it to the dealer.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> YOU COPS....... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::willy:


"whaaaaaat...they got great coffee..."...:rofl:
Bill


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dunkin Donuts*



silversport said:


> "whaaaaaat...they got great coffee..."...:rofl:
> Bill



I actually had to purchase the Dunkin' Donuts ground coffee. There is no Dunkin Donut close by where I live. I'd have to drive to Delaware or exit 10 295. Hmmm Maybe on the way to the G.O.N.E event the ccgto's will let me stop to grab a cup.:lol::lol::lol::lol::rofl: Oh, that is right. I'll be driving my goat, never mind. I dont drink in my car.:willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aw, Shoot, I'm at work. I guess I better go back out on the street!:rofl:


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I know for a fact it is not the normal check engine oil light. It specifically says "Check Oil". Let me see if I can attach the picture.

One way of telling that it's not the one you reset, is that normally with that light it will always come on once you start the car until you reset it. This one goes off, and has only alerted me while driving. It happened to me again today. I am definitely taking it to the dealer again tomorrow.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

btchplz said:


> I know for a fact it is not the normal check engine oil light. It specifically says "Check Oil". Let me see if I can attach the picture.
> 
> One way of telling that it's not the one you reset, is that normally with that light it will always come on once you start the car until you reset it. This one goes off, and has only alerted me while driving. It happened to me again today. I am definitely taking it to the dealer again tomorrow.


Definately get your car into the dealer. It is either a minor problem with a sensor, or a major, you ARE right now doing serious engine damage issue.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

btchplz said:


> So I had my car in for a rear end replacement about 3 weeks ago, and during this time they also did my oil change. But as some of you may have read my "Did I rob My Goat of Power" I did not feel any difference in my goat after my oil change was done. I thought it was because of my newly installed exhaust.
> 
> But the weirdest thing happened to me when driving home yesterday. A "Check Oil" alert came up on my display. I was completely confused by it because I had just had the oil changed. At first thought was "am I leaking oil?" So as soon as I parked my car, I let it sit for about an hour and checked the oil level. It was fine, and I didn't notice any leak. But in feeling the oil, I noticed that it was a little thin.
> 
> ...


Most likely they put the wrong oil filter on the car


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

So I took the car to the dealer and what they found was a bad "Oil Sender Unit". I have never heard of anything like this before, but it fixed the problem. Has anyone else heard of this? If the name is any indication of what the unit does then I am guessing that it sends oil. Who knows.

I am just happy that we got this figured out and that my baby is doing fine now. Time to get her all washed up and take her for a nice cruise.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yes...those go out from time to time, but on a new car? Anything can happen.. I had 2 computers and a BCM replaced so far, so yea $hit happens. Your oil sending unit apparently was telling your engine you didn't have oil pressure.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The oil sending unit reads the oil pressure and converts that reading to an electrical signal. That signal is then turned into a reading on your gauge. My guess being a minor problem with a sensor was that your sending unit had failed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

In a case like this I would throw in a "T" at the sending unit and temporarily run a mechanical oil pressure gauge at the same time. Then run it around until the dash oil light came on, then read the actual pressure with the mechanical gauge. That will tell you right away if the problem is with the engine, or the reading of the pressure by the sending unit and/or dash gauge.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

If it really was a oil pressure problem and not the sender you would have heard a lot of 'clacking' right away from the top end of the engine.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Well I am just glad it is fixed, let's just hope nothing else goes wrong for at least a while. I just hate how car makers time the amount of warranty coverage to just the right time, this way they don't have to pay for any of these odd problems. i have 63K miles on my car and my warranty is up.

So that means more and more money being spent on repairs. Oh well, that's the price you pay when you love your vehicle!!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

How much did it cost to get this done? I might have the same problem since I just got that message today while driving and also recently changed the oil in my car last week to synthetic. I check the oil in my car while it was off but while it was running, it barely had any oil on the dipstick to wipe. I believe that it does not have enough oil because even when i checked it after I let it sit for an hour and a half, there was not much oil to wipe off the stick either. I will add more oil tomorrow and hopefully that message goes away. By the way, how do you reset the oil meter after an oil change?


----------

